# Can't Seem To Post A New Photo Album



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 7, 2017)

For the past few days, I have been trying to add another photo album.
I've tried every which way (and no, I don't use PhotoBucket) and it just won't fly.
Is it operator error or system error?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2017)

Do you mean you cannot create a new album or add pictures to a new album you already created?

I just tried to create a test album and it worked fine.  I didn't try to add photos.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 7, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Do you mean you cannot create a new album or add pictures to a new album you already created?
> 
> I just tried to create a test album and it worked fine.  I didn't try to add photos.




I was able to create a new album, but then I couldn't ass any photos to it, 
weird!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was able to create a new album, but then I couldn't_ ass_ any photos to it,
> weird!



This may be your problem!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 8, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> This may be your problem!


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 8, 2017)

You've probably used all your allotted storage space.  I did.  GG told me in the photobucket thread you can use the little paperclip up at the top to directly embed your photos in a post so that's what I've been doing.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> You've probably used all your allotted storage space.  I did.  GG told me in the photobucket thread you can *use the little paperclip* up at the top to directly embed your photos in a post so that's what I've been doing.



Yeah, that's what I've been doing til this point, but I wanted to put some of, say my desserts, into one spot, oh well.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was able to create a new album, but then I couldn't *ass* any photos to it,
> weird!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't manage assing new pics either lol


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> I can't manage assing new pics either lol


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2017)

snip 13 said:


> i can't manage assing new pics either lol


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2017)

But seriously, is there a mod or admin folk out there that can chime in?


----------



## Janet H (Aug 8, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> But seriously, is there a mod or admin folk out there that can chime in?





We've made some changes to the albums/limits.  Can you try again please?


----------



## msmofet (Aug 8, 2017)

Janet H said:


> We've made some changes to the albums/limits.  Can you try again please?



I was wondering if you could up the limits now that more people will be loading/hosting pictures here due to the Photobucket crap. 

Some/most people will have 100's of photos. 

Thank you everyone behind the DC scenes for all the hard work.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2017)

Janet H said:


> We've made some changes to the albums/limits.  Can you try again please?







msmofet said:


> I was wondering if you could up the limits now that more people will be loading/hosting pictures here due to the Photobucket crap.
> 
> Some/most people will have 100's of photos.
> 
> Thank you everyone behind the DC scenes for all the hard work.



MsM, I started a new photo album under desserts and the limit on it was 300 photos!!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 8, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 27517
> 
> 
> 
> MsM, I started a new photo album under desserts and the limit on it was 300 photos!!



WOW! That's great. 

Thank you again DC mods, admins and tech support/wizards!


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 9, 2017)

I can upload pics again too.  Thanks DC.


----------

